# Myprotein.co.uk



## dandg

Does anyone use myprotein.co.uk have a myprotein referral code?

I will use the first one posted

Cheers Dan:thumb:


----------



## Rick_1138

I just ordered some whey protein, £30 for 5pm tub.

Code I used was mp15287.

Don't know if you can use twice?


----------



## ash888

if that doesnt work, or for anyone else:

MP244250


----------



## Shug

You can use any code any number of times. Just gives rewards points to whoevers code it is.
Can use mine MP39653 if you want. More free stuff for me!


----------



## Maggi200

I can't remember whos I used but I took the opportunity last night to restock on a few things and copied the first one I saw in here. SO if you got points, it might be me!


----------



## Maggi200

Mental quick. PLaced my order about half 4 nearly 5 last night. Just turned up now!!!!! It arrived sooner than their dispatch email which arrived 5 minutes after signing for the package. Their 3gram spoon is pretty comical though! I'm hoping chocolate is nicer than the other stuff I was using, vanilla is rank and banana isn't that nice either. Better than strawberry though and both mixed better


----------



## kings..

i still recomend www.deluxesupplements.co.uk you can get some good deals there and its very good quality whey.


----------



## Dubbed

maggi112 said:


> Mental quick. PLaced my order about half 4 nearly 5 last night. Just turned up now!!!!! It arrived sooner than their dispatch email which arrived 5 minutes after signing for the package. Their 3gram spoon is pretty comical though! I'm hoping chocolate is nicer than the other stuff I was using, vanilla is rank and banana isn't that nice either. Better than strawberry though and both mixed better


This may be why -

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/news-article.aspx?id=2149

:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

But i ordered well after 2pm, it was pretty much 5pm when I ordered!


----------



## Guest

maggi112 said:


> I'm hoping chocolate is nicer than the other stuff I was using, vanilla is rank and banana isn't that nice either. Better than strawberry though and both mixed better


I'd be interested to know what you think of the chocolate. Looking to start using a protein supplement myself as part of my fat loss routine.


----------



## Maggi200

Mine is part of muscle gain for me. I'm a skinny runt, very skinny. So I've started eating like a horse (although everything is home made because I can actually cook from scratch). I already drank a glass of milk every morning and evening so I've just worked it into that routine. And I've noticed a difference. I certainly feel stronger and fitter, even if other people can't see the difference. Although some people have noticed. I've decided to tweak it and build it up and see where I can get in the next 6 months. Thinking of other supplements still to help me on my way.

The chocolate is actually pretty nice. Mixed well with water too, which is good as I can take it to work. I've also just found creatine doesn't mix well and to stir it in the juice as I drink other wise you just get grit at the bottom which is a) horrible and b) quite an expensive waste


----------



## ash888

i havent tried their protein, as flavour is important to me considering its going to be consumed 3/4 times every day.

i use Gaspari Myofusion, easily best tasting protein for me. Used to take BSN Syntha6 before that which also tastes better than most. these are more expensive though and a little with a little more fat i think, il double check, so not ideal for weight loss but perfect for bulking - which is what im doing.

other stuff i tried from myprotein recently was their BCAA+ and HMB. i ran out a few weeks ago and have been training without, they did seem to make a little difference.
BCAA is not really needed as its within the protein shakes. HMB stops your body from going into a catabolic state which then prevents muscle breakdown if you dont consume enough protein throughout the day or frequently enough.


----------



## Maggi200

Well this order was only for protein, creatine and zma. The creatine and zma are new to me, and I don't really wanna get into taking handfuls of supplements daily, just work what I have into my routine and see if it makes a difference. I've worked out I have enough to last me a month at least so I guess I'll see in a months time if they help. As it is, I've actually been going to the gym 3-4 times a week since joining 2 months ago and am really enjoying it. I only intended twice a week at first! I guess there's a lot more other supplements to consider out there, it's hard enough as it is!


----------



## big ben

BSN Syntha 6 is the best tasting around :thumb:


----------



## ash888

maggi112 said:


> Well this order was only for protein, creatine and zma. The creatine and zma are new to me, and I don't really wanna get into taking handfuls of supplements daily, just work what I have into my routine and see if it makes a difference. I've worked out I have enough to last me a month at least so I guess I'll see in a months time if they help. As it is, I've actually been going to the gym 3-4 times a week since joining 2 months ago and am really enjoying it. I only intended twice a week at first! I guess there's a lot more other supplements to consider out there, it's hard enough as it is!


yeh i know what you mean, i practically live at the gym lol.

i tried ZMA aswell, didnt do anything for me but its got a lot of good reviews. its meant to give you better sleep...it kept me up all night! avoid taking with dairy products just incase you were not aware.

Another supplement i use is Vitargo, myprotein have their own vitargo i use Genr8. lots of carbs pre/post workout ZERO fat! made a big difference.


----------



## ash888

big ben said:


> BSN Syntha 6 is the best tasting around :thumb:


thats what i thought until i tried Myofusion, but as with everything its personal preference.:thumb:


----------



## antony_Dannatt

I can say hand on heart my protein - Hurricane is the best supplement I have ever used, its the same as the maximuscle cyclone but so much cheaper!!! It has everything and helped me stack on 4 stone 12 - 16. I am looking at getting back into training again and this will be my first order when I start back.


----------



## ash888

antony_Dannatt said:


> I can say hand on heart my protein - Hurricane is the best supplement I have ever used, its the same as the maximuscle cyclone but so much cheaper!!! It has everything and helped me stack on 4 stone 12 - 16. I am looking at getting back into training again and this will be my first order when I start back.


what does it taste like? im looking to pack on some mass in a few months might give this a shot.


----------



## Maggi200

Got a link to it?


----------



## Maggi200

Or sorry is it this?


----------



## ash888

Yep thats the 1 Antony was talking about. it is an alternative to cyclone, so probably worth a punt at that price. its got creatine and HMB which i mentioned before.


----------



## antony_Dannatt

Thats the one I was talking about.

With solid nutrition and some of this stuff you should be onto a winner. 

As for taste, i have only ever bought the strawberry (unlike most I hate the taste of chocolate) and thought it was ok but one thing that some people will not like is that because of all the other supps in it it can be a bit grainy and leave a little bit of an after taste.

If mass is your game then Prolab N Large2 is pretty impressive but is more mass than muscle building.

I have never being one for taste I just get it down myself :lol:


----------



## ash888

lol, my mate is like that, i swear he'll stick 20 different supplements in a blender and down it. he's huge.

the problem with me is iv always had a sweet tooth, so if it dont agree with my taste buds my stomach aint having it. for the past 2/3 years iv stayed away from junk food and sugars which is hard so i like to treat myself with a nicer tasting protein shake.

i used to use N Large, its quite good. i might give the unflavored hurricane a go and mix it with some of protein. its got some excellent reviews.


----------



## thehogester

I've used their products on and off for years, can't recommend enough. I always found the forum good too, plenty of knowledgeable guys on there.

My referral code: MP27954

:thumb:


----------



## antony_Dannatt

get it down ya ash :lol:


----------



## nick-a6

thehogester said:


> I've used their products on and off for years, can't recommend enough. I always found the forum good too, plenty of knowledgeable guys on there.
> 
> My referral code: MP27954
> 
> :thumb:


Just used your code mate thanks  bought some of the Hurricane stuff


----------



## Maggi200

I'm gonna add some of this hurricane stuff to my next order, as I'll need to order again in a month once I run out of these bits. THe chocolate smooth protein is easily the best I've tried in terms of taste, and how well it mixed with both water and milk. I wouldn't recommend adding any creatine with it though, for some reason they tasted disgusting in the same mix, I was only seeing! I've now been told that's just how it is and to try it with a non acidic fruit juice. Which fruit juices are non acidic other than grape?


----------



## nick-a6

Low-acid Fruit

apricots - blueberries - huckleberries - strawberries - nectarines - raspberries - blackberries - gooseberries - mangos - elderberries - olives - fresh figs - sweet apples - cherries- sweet peaches - sweet plums - persimmons

Could just buy the fruit and blend them up ya self to mix in

liked the samples on myprotein, ordered a few different samples see what I like for the next order


----------



## Maggi200

Hmm, I do have a MASSIVE mango sitting in my fridge (my favourite fruit ever ) so might try that later! That's what I did and decided chocolate smooth was pretty good. I'm gonna order the biggest ones next time to save me ordering every month lol. The ZMA might have had a placebo effect on me, but I swear I had the best nights sleep ever last night despite it being as muggy and humid as it was. So I'm happy with that, only time will tell if it helps keep me feeling as good as I do right after the gym. Gotta love that pumped feeling, even if you're a runt like me hahaha I'm feeling the ache right now!


----------



## ash888

glad the ZMA seemed to work for you, iv got the while bottle sitting there as it didnt do anything for me.

how did you take it? how long after you ate/before you slept?

the main reason i wanted zma was to help me sleep.


----------



## Maggi200

Well I ate a LOT yesterday, and had a second dinner just before the gym lol went to the gym for about an hour, maybe an hour and a half, half an hours driving either side with the girlfriend and messing about say. So hadn't eaten for a few hours. Just drank it with water half an hour before bed. Watched family guy then slept like a baby lol.


----------



## ash888

Double MyProtein reward points - 28th July
not sure how long its on for.


----------



## tamandlee

hi all, just flicking about on DW and came accross this thread. Now just trying to place an order with myprotein website and it is running painfully slowly and eventually said there has been an error which has been reported etc. Is it normally this slow or have I just caught it on a off day??


----------



## tamandlee

finally managed it!!! Hurrah, hope this Hurricane tasts nice lol


----------



## ash888

not tried it yet, let us know what you think though.


----------



## mainsy

tamandlee said:


> finally managed it!!! Hurrah, hope this Hurricane tasts nice lol


what flavour did you get? I have the choc smooth and its very nice.


----------



## tamandlee

I have thrown caution to the wind and gone for Raspberry - it will probably taste grim but so has any other brand of shake I have tried before though as they say no pain no gain lol.

I will hopefully be able to report back tomorrow all things being well!!

Oh and I went for my first workout in months this evening as well, nowhere near as bad as I was expecting, dont know why I was worried.


----------



## ash888

thats great, keep it up.

there are good tasting supplements out there now...i have tried so many in the past that were really chalky/grainy in texture and the flavor was artificial or chemical but a lot of the new stuff is actually something you look forward too.


----------



## tamandlee

fingers crossed is all I can say!


----------



## tamandlee

ok chaps, well been using the Raspberry Hurricane all week, twice a day and must say I am feeling so much better than I expected to. Already people are noticing and i am feeling stronger so must be something in the old muscle memory theories after all. Energy are much higher than normal and I am feeling much better in myself so all good so far. 

First taste of the raspberry was "oh thats really nice, closely followed by urggh the aftertaste is grim and I feel sick. For the next couple of days experimented with amounts of water added - even tried adding some vimto (not good) and cutting it with some other brand banana stuff which worked quite well. However, now I am more accustomed to the smell of it, very sweet and sickly, the last couple of days I have had it with much less water (less of it to have to drink) and I think I am going to get on with it very well but will try the chocolate next.

To sum up, if you are happy with any other flavour then stay with it. However if anyone wants to swap a sample of their chocolate etc for a dose of the berry feel free to post and I will send some over.

Thanks to you all for inadvertaintly getting me back on the straight and narrow again.

Hope this helps, Lee


----------



## alipman

How dooo!

I ordered some of the impact whey protein for a trial run.
Will post back if I find something worth mentioning.

Got the choc smooth as well as samples of vanilla, strawberry and raspberry for trials.
don't want to order 5kg of stuck I don't like!


----------



## alipman

well, so far so nice. Tastes pretty good actually.
another order will be made Im sure.


----------



## tamandlee

how are you finding the raspberry - took some getting used to but getting along better with it now though, its just too damn sweet!! :doublesho

Is anyone else finding their teeth getting a bit sensitive with hurricane XS?  I have started to rinse really well with water and then either chew some gum, sugar free of course, or in the mornings brush my teeth to get shut of it. I read on their review section that it is something to do with the cheap sweetners? used in it.

Also I have just put in an order for Pulse (I am sure its just legal speed) which I will report back on as well as some other bits and bobs, Tyrosine, Taurine and Fine scottish oats.

Training is going well, just having to keep the temptation to pile more weights on at bay - far too addictive


----------



## alipman

Raspberry is a bit too sweet but the straw, vanilla and choc are fine so i will get a big tub of probably the strawberry


----------



## tamandlee

at the end of the day as long as it does its job and doesnt make you sick its all good. I have some Pulse on the go now so will let you all know how I am finding that over the next few days. Think I might drop the Hurricane and just go for the regular Whey protein and add my own creatine as and when though it is not supposed to be used with Pulse. Its the sweetners that are killing the Hurricane for me and the tooth sensitivity is getting worse so hopefully when the sweetners are out of the equasion all that should return to normal.


----------



## mainsy

Im on my third pack of hurricane and haven't noticed the sweetness of it, but I just neck the lot in one go. Its a habit I've gotten into with other bad tasting proteins


----------



## EliteCarCare

Just ordered my second bag of Hurricane XS, the choc smooth is great stuff (even mixed with water), perfect for post-workout. And a pack of MYBAR deluxe (choc).

My code is MP273522 for anyone still looking for one. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Geetarman

Here's mine if it's of use to anyone: MP280006

Their unflavoured Impact Whey Protein is a bargain!


----------



## nick-a6

I find the Raspberry is bloody horrid I can't wait to finish the packet!


----------



## Estoril-5

so what does a refferal code do, does it give me a discount off my first order or something?

looking to place an order today, first time using myprotein


----------



## Aletank

Can anyone recommend a pre workout drink/powder etc from MyProtein ? thanks


----------



## EliteCarCare

Estoril-5 said:


> so what does a refferal code do, does it give me a discount off my first order or something?
> 
> looking to place an order today, first time using myprotein


Yes, I believe you get 5% off using a code. :thumb:

They sell some great products.


----------



## colarado red

Just a little tip.Instead of buying flavoured whey,buy natural and add some nesquick or other milk shake additive.You get up to 8% less protein by buying flavoured and paying more money.Here is my referral code for any first time purchasers MP41921


----------



## tamandlee

and the natural tastes a lot better than the flavoured as well as they are all sickly sweet imho


----------



## tamandlee

Aletank said:


> Can anyone recommend a pre workout drink/powder etc from MyProtein ? thanks


you could try pulse for some serious staying power!! :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS

colarado red said:


> Just a little tip.Instead of buying flavoured whey,buy natural and add some nesquick or other milk shake additive.You get up to 8% less protein by buying flavoured and paying more money.Here is my referral code for any first time purchasers MP41921


Just used your referal code mate, thanks. :thumb:


----------

